# Have you been issued any visa for the UK, UK Overseas Territories or Commonwealth Cou



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Regarding the following question.

Have you been issued any visa for the UK, UK Overseas Territories or Commonwealth Country in the last 10 years?

We traveled to Malaysia which is a Commonwealth Country. My wife never been issued a Visa to UK should we answer YES to this question.


Kind Regards


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

On the stamp in my passport to Malaysia it says VISIT pass. Permitted to enter and remain in Malaysia for 90 days on social visit only from the date shown above.

I am not sure if this is considered a visa or not?


Many thanks


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

My wife passport is Sudanese and my passport is British. And she was issued the Visa on arrival.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

Because it says a VISIT pass, it might not be considered a Visa. I already submitted my form online and the appointment is next Sunday. I have answered yes, it seems that I need to answer NO how can I fix this? Can I fix the form manually that I printed and a note about it.


Many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr Kirk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Because it says a VISIT pass, it might not be considered a Visa. I already submitted my form online and the appointment is next Sunday. I have answered yes, it seems that I need to answer NO how can I fix this? Can I fix the form manually that I printed and a note about it.
> 
> ...


If its a visitor pass then its not a visa......... you should have entered NO.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Crawford

Since the appointment is a week away and I haven't sent my papers yet. I was able to cancel the old appointment and I made a new application and new appointment. This time I answered No to the question.


From FAQ visa4uk page

How do I cancel my application?
Provided you have not completed the Sign Declaration section, you will have a Delete Application option via View My Applications. If you have signed the declaration you will not be able to delete the application. If this is the case you can leave the application, it will have no bearing on any other applications and will eventually be deleted by the system. If you have made a payment and require a refund please see the section on Payments and Refunds. If you request a refund via View Payment your application will not be processed but will still be visible in your account.


Kind Regards


----------

